# SS 22.10.16 - Bax #7



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Arnold Bax (1883 - 1953)*

Symphony No. 7 in A-flat Major

1. Allegro - Poco largemente - Tempo I
2. Lento - Piu mosso. In Legendary Mood - Tempo I
3. Theme and Variations: Allegro - Andante - Tempo I - Epilogue (Sereno)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and we return once more to Arnold Bax. I'm not super familiar with this one so I look forward to rehearing it. I'll be listening too:









David Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Same for me:

​
*Bax: Symphony No. 7*

Tintagel

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be visiting Handley again. This will be a first-time listening for me of this work.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*I'll take this arrestingly glowing version for the weekend.
*


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll be spinning Handley's version.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Great choice! So great that I'll listen twice - first Handley (like D Smith and JACE) and then Thomson (like Orfeo).


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Orfeo said:


> *I'll take this arrestingly glowing version for the weekend.
> *


Same for me too


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thomson on Chandos for me as well.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Thomson on Chandos


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Bryden Thomson set. I enjoyed no.3 a little while back, so here's to no.7!


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I went with Handley as well.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I have never listened to this symphony before. I went with Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones and found it to be a very good symphony; one I will listen to again, I'm sure.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

